# C&C in Dalton, GA



## GAAAHHH (Sep 28, 2007)

I am looking for a Castles and Crusades group to join around Dalton, Georgia or Chattanooga, Tennessee.


----------



## GAAAHHH (Sep 30, 2007)

I do play other games.  If anyone is looking for gamers in Dalton Georgia, I am looking for a group.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 7, 2007)

If your willing to play live on line, with SKYPE and OpenRPG, there may be room for you in a Wed. Game that plays 8 to 11 PM your time. C&C.

Plus there is room for my "tournament style" Ravenloft game on Friday night. They are still only in the village, so you can generate a character by next Friday you can give C&C a try that way. Of course, in all liklihood your character may die quickly, but thats part of the fun of I6.

My Ravenloft game is 9 PM to midnight, your time.


----------



## GAAAHHH (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not terribly fond of online games.  Plus, I can't download too much stuff onto this computer so I think that rules out OpenRPG or SKYPE.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I guess a 105 megs between the programs is still considered "a lot".

Too bad. We have just as much fun as face to face.


----------

